# Hệ thống Điện > Tủ điều khiển & các vấn đề khác >  Sơ đồ tủ điện hoàn chỉnh?

## ABCNC

Tủ điện của mình đã xong, mà chưa dám cắm điện sợ xịt khói. 
Giờ post cái sơ đồ chi tiết để các bác góp ý, hoàn chỉnh cho ae mới làm CNC sau này đỡ khổ với những thứ lẻ tẻ nhưng khá đau đầu trong cái tủ điện (và trong sơ đồ này mình cũng không chắc lắm, nhờ các bác phán giúp ) như: đấu nối nút star, stop, estop, cảm biến hành trình, khởi động từ, bộ lọc, đấu nối các thứ với BOB,..File pdf đính kèm xem sẽ rõ hơn  :Smile: 

TUDIEN-CNCPROVN-ABCNC.pdf

----------

123cnc.200, anhcos, buithonamk42, CKD, Gamo, hehehe, loccd, MINHAT, sieunhim, writewin

----------


## Gamo

Cắm vào đi anh, xci5t khói thì mua đồ mới thôi chứ gì  :Big Grin: 

Ủa mà mass anh làm bằng cách nào?

----------


## solero

Không xịt được đâu. Có gì thì lóe sáng thôi.

----------


## CKD

Cái BOB này em chẵng biết nên im luôn  :Smile: 
Còn xịt hay không thì.. chỉ cần không chạm rủi ro xịt rất thấp.

----------


## ABCNC

:Smile:  cái BOB đó của ...  :Smile:  , nơi có cung cách hỗ trợ kỹ thuật cho khách hàng tệ nhất. Cái hình BOB ấy có xóa 1 chút và không ghi thông tin, khỏi PR, các bác mới tập tành như tui và ko biết gì về điện thì đừng mua chỗ ....  :Smile:  nhé!
Mass thì mình dùng đoạn thanh đồng rồi nối đất, cọc nối đất cũng bằng đồng nhưng chỉ dài 750 mm thôi

----------


## longdq

Mình cũng đang dùng cái driver cho step như của bác đây ạ. cắm thử đi bác chắc ko xịt khói đc đâu  :Big Grin: 
Em mới chơi CNC nhưng cũng dám cắm thử và chạy thử rồi bác ạ  :Big Grin:

----------


## ABCNC

Thanks các bác, không ai cản là cắm luôn  :Smile: 
Ý chính ở đây của mình là xin góp ý mấy cái LẺ TẺ ấy (được hiểu là những thứ không có cũng không sao như: EStop, MC, relay,..) vì hầu như chưa có bài viết nào cụ thể về các thứ như vậy. 
Mấy cái đó cùng rất khó đối với người ko biết gì về điện mà lại muốn làm cái tủ điện pro mới chịu ấy  :Smile: .
Còn đấu nối biến tần, spindle, driver thì không lẻ tẻ được, với lại nó theo manual mỗi cái mỗi khác cũng khó góp ý.
(Mà cái driver mình đấu vậy chắc chuẩn rồi  :Smile:  vì vụ nối CW, CCW với step/dir bác Nhatson đã hướng dẫn ở bài nào lâu rồi ấy)

----------


## ABCNC

Cty...  :Smile:  đã gửi thông tin hướng dẫn khá chi tiết, dể hiểu. Trong gói sản phẩm gửi người mua nên có chỉ dẫn đến đường link này. Cám ơn sự phản hồi tích cực từ .... :Smile:

----------

CKD

----------


## thang296

bạn cắm thử chưa ?/?? có xì khói không  :Wink:

----------


## Diyodira

> Robot3t đã gửi thông tin hướng dẫn khá chi tiết, dể hiểu. Trong gói sản phẩm gửi người mua nên có chỉ dẫn đến đường link này. Cám ơn sự phản hồi tích cực từ Robot3t. Đây là đường link hướng dẫn:
> http://robot3t.com/sn-phm/dc-a-ac-se...-mach3-cng-lpt
> http://www.robot3t.com/images/docume...m_BOB3T-02.pdf


Sao mới đó cung cách tệ nhất, giờ lại chuyển sang phản hồi tích cực rồi, vậy cơ sở nào dẫn đến cung cách tệ nhất??? Dẫn chứng hợp lý đi.

Thanks

----------


## Duccdt06

Cái chủ đề này lâu rồi mà bác

----------


## vusvus

theo e thì bác nên cho luôn cái setup port & pin đi chung với sơ đồ nữa mới đủ

----------


## Diyodira

> Cái chủ đề này lâu rồi mà bác


2 post cách nhau 2 ngày, phải chăng văn hóa quăng tiền ra thì muốn dược đáp ứng như ý bằng cách gây áp lực, xúc phạm mọi kiểu mà không cần biết bên kia ntn.
Nói thật bán hàng cho người không biết gì khó lắm, nhưng vì tâm nguyện của người tạo ra sản phẩm nó không nằm ở chỗ lợi nhuận để nuôi sống họ.
Với điều kiện vn bây giờ, mình nên quý và trân trọng những người thực sự dùng năng lực trí tuệ của mình ngày đêm âm thầm để cống hiến cho chúng ta.
Thử nghĩ tốc độ sx ra tiến sĩ giấy như hiện nay thì 10-20 năm nữa xh ntn???

----------


## thehiena2

đồng tình với bác Diyodira, chúng ta cần có cái nhìn tổng thể như vậy

----------


## ABCNC

> 2 post cách nhau 2 ngày, phải chăng văn hóa quăng tiền ra thì muốn dược đáp ứng như ý bằng cách gây áp lực, xúc phạm mọi kiểu mà không cần biết bên kia ntn.
> Nói thật bán hàng cho người không biết gì khó lắm, nhưng vì tâm nguyện của người tạo ra sản phẩm nó không nằm ở chỗ lợi nhuận để nuôi sống họ.
> Với điều kiện vn bây giờ, mình nên quý và trân trọng những người thực sự dùng năng lực trí tuệ của mình ngày đêm âm thầm để cống hiến cho chúng ta.
> Thử nghĩ tốc độ sx ra tiến sĩ giấy như hiện nay thì 10-20 năm nữa xh ntn???


Hihi, bác nóng quá. Cái này cũng lâu rồi, mà thấy bác bức xúc quá.
Thứ nhất: khi mình đăng cái này ko có mục đích để áp lực cho bên làm BOB, mà chỉ chia sẻ cái sơ đồ điẹn của mình thôi.
Thứ hai: vụ sau 2 ngày đã đăng 2 ý kiến trái ngược nhau. Mình đã đọc kỹ lại 2 comment đó, thấy ko mâu thuẫn gì cả. Thật ra từ lâu trước đó, khi bí mình đã mail hỏi bên Cty, rồi lên mạng tìm thông tin hướng dẫn...qua đó mới thấy nhiều ngừoi cũng than phiền nên có đánh giá chung như vậy. Cái comment sau, mình muốn thông tin lại cho mọi người về đường link hướng dẫn mới; và việc họ đã phản hồi nhanh, mình ghi nhận là tích cực riêng đối với của mình.
Thứ Ba:Cho dù anh là ai, sản phẩm của anh làm từ công sức trí tuệ,.. với mục đích thương mại hay tâm nguyện..khi ra thị trường thì phải theo quy luật của thị trường. Nếu sản phẩm của cty không dành cho ngừoi không biết gì vậy họ tiếp thị trong các diễn đàn có tính chất DIY để làm gì? Ngay cả đối với bán cho người biết gì thì thông tin đính kèm sản phẩm gần như là không thể thiếu để thể hiện nhiều thứ trách nhiệm, sự chuyên nghiệp,..
Mình không biết TÂM NGUYỆN của họ là gì, nhưng việc (trước đây) không thông tin và hướng dẫn rõ ràng về sản phẩm đó, liệu có hoàn thành TÂM NGUYỆN không?

----------

CKD

----------


## CKD

Thấy chủ đề này bị lôi lên.. nhắc xem bác chủ ABCNC làm đến đâu rồi mà không thấy cập nhật.

Còn về việc trách nhiệm, tâm huyết, em xin có vài lời thế này.
Trước hết xin khẵng định em hoàn toàn hiểu được khó khăn của người làm ra sản phẩm. Bản thân vẫn luôn cố gắng để ngày càng hoàn thiện bản thân cũng như sản phẩm của mình. Nhưng em có nhiều ý vẫn không đồng tình..
- Dù khó, dù khổ thì khi quyết định làm ra sản phẩm, bán ra thị trường thì phải chấp nhận người khen kẻ chê. Khách hàng mỗi người mỗi ý, không thể thoả mãn hết tất cả khách hàng.
- Phải có trách nhiệm với món hàng mình bán ra. Mặc định ai mua hàng cũng muốn được bảo lãnh kiểu như bao sài v.v... Nếu người bán hàng không nêu rỏ thì mặc định người mua luôn nghĩ điều có lợi nhất cho họ. Vậy nên thái độ bán hàng có trách nhiệm là nêu rỏ những hậu mãi phía sau bán hàng như: bảo hành, hổ trợ sử dụng v.v.. Nếu không làm được những chuyện đó thì nên nói rỏ.
- Tài liệu hướng dẫn sử dụng là gần như bắt buộc cho mọi sản phẩm. Nên việc nói sản phẩm chỉ phục vụ cho pro là kiểu nguỵ biện. Chưa nói bản thân cái hướng dẩn kèm theo sản phẩm nhưng chứa nhiều thông tin không chính xác (cái này em gặp nhiều) càng làm cho người sử dụng hoang man hơn.
- Thái độ cầu thị, biết lắng nghe và vượt qua tự ái, nỗi sợ hãi bản thân để nhìn nhận cái sai, thiếu sót để có thể khắc phục & thay đổi cũng thể hiện phần nào sự chuyên nghiệp và trách nhiệm của mình.

Còn việc đồng cảm và nên khuyến khích người làm ra sản phẩm.
Tất nhiên, em rất xem trọng người làm ra sản phẩm, vì chính họ mới tạo nên giá trị thặng dư nếu xét về khía cạnh kinh tế. Em muốn khuyến khích và giúp họ ngày càng làm tốt hơn nữa. Và nhất là em muốn các khách hàng cũng nghĩ và muốn vậy với em  :Smile: .
Nhưng em không vì thế mà dễ dãi với mình cũng như những người sản xuất giống mình. Lợi dụng lòng tốt, sự vị tha của khách hàng để cho phép mình làm việc thiếu trách nhiệm, làm ăn gian dối. Những hành vi như thế cần sự lên án mạnh mẽ để tạo sự chọn lọc tự nhiên. Cũng như tạo động lực để những người làm ăn chân chính cố gắng phát triển hơn.
Chính sự dể dãi, a dua, e ngại, sợ phiền phức của nhiều người dẫn tới việc thượng đế gần đây bị kéo xuống như ăn mài.

----------

Tạ Hoàng Bảo Việt

----------


## Diyodira

> cái BOB đó của 3t, nơi có cung cách hỗ trợ kỹ thuật cho khách hàng tệ nhất.


Tui là dị ứng cái này nè, giá trị và lăng kính của người nói chỗ này, mới cuối 2015 mà có gì xa xôi.


Không cần phân tích dong dài, bo rẻ hay đắt tiền đều có ưu khuyết của nó, khg có sự hoàn hảo.

Ok???

----------


## Diyodira

Bạn đã dùng lời lẽ khá nặng, thật bất ngờ hơn là thông tin vẫn còn hiện hữu.

----------


## ABCNC

> Tui là dị ứng cái này nè, giá trị và lăng kính của người nói chỗ này, mới cuối 2015 mà có gì xa xôi.
> 
> 
> Không cần phân tích dong dài, bo rẻ hay đắt tiền đều có ưu khuyết của nó, khg có sự hoàn hảo.
> 
> Ok???


Cái đoạn .....OK??? trên của bác y như tinh thần bán hàng của Cty ....  :Smile:  
Còn đoạn trên nữa thì mình ko hiểu lắm: giá trị? về chuyên môn thì newbie, về con người thì nói chung là tử tế. Lăng kính? tới thời điểm đó, mình đã mua rất nhiều đồ về cnc của nhiều cá nhân và cty, nên việc đánh giá là so sánh trên tổng thể ở góc độ cá nhân.
Việc Cty... :Smile:  phản hồi tích cực sau khi đã đăng public, không có nghĩa là quá khứ bán hàng của họ cũng vậy, và mình thấy comment đó là đúng ở lăng kính cá nhân.
Tóm lại mình đã xóa tên Cty... :Smile:  trong các comment trên, nhưng không phải vì mình đăng sai.

----------

